# sea france ferries - height restrictions?



## 100303 (Aug 1, 2006)

trying to book a ferry ticket with seafrance, good prices and i seem to be able to specify a motorhome length of 7.5m and a trailer of 5m there is a box to tick for topbox but nowhere to input details of width or full height of motorhome, their website mentions nothing. Does anybody know what their limits are?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Since the ferry carries trucks I'm sure they'll fit you on! We travel P&O can't believe Sea France are any different. We are 3.65 metres high and 48 foot long with the towed car but nobody has asked about it (we never book - just turn up and take next available ferry) and we are usually put on the car deck that also takes coaches.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Travelled Sea France many times -no height restriction seems to apply-parked next to double decker buses/high lorries



Leapy


----------



## 100303 (Aug 1, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks just went ahead and made reservation and yes their prices are good tx for the mhf discount!

rico and jo


----------

